
Experience: my zip wire failed at 500ft - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2018/jun/22/experience-my-zip-wire-failed-at-500ft
======
dundercoder
Since the cable slipped past her husband on the platform, I'm guessing the
anchor failed.

Zip lines _can_ have a ton of tension on them, that's terrifically scary.

